# Fotopic



## hydealfred (Mar 9, 2011)

Anyone else having problems with Fotopic at present ?? Seems to have disappeared off the web ?


----------



## RichardB (Mar 9, 2011)

I can't get on it either. This is a handy website for these occasions http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/


----------



## hydealfred (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks Richard - this does not look good !!!


----------



## The Archivist (Mar 13, 2011)

Server has been down for a couple of days now, no access to parent sites or any sign of official comment. the promotional facebook page is chaos ( http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2469105086&v=wall ).

Rumour is that they've gone bust, but without any communication from the company itself there's no way of knowing. The moral of all this is to back up your images regularly if you don't already - these are uncertain times.


----------



## woody65 (Mar 13, 2011)

after reading on another forum from the founder, its gone bust


----------



## hydealfred (Mar 13, 2011)

It did go bust in 2008 - 9 and was bought by another company (Snappy Designs) but I have seen nothing on the net indicating it has this time. No one seems to know whats happened including the original founder of the site.


----------



## V70 (Mar 14, 2011)

I read somewhere that something similar happened about a year ago, where the DNS entries got corrupted or damaged. If the server alone was down, then it would be a different error wouldn't it?

You can't even ping the server, as the hostname isn't being resolved to an IP address.

I'm sure someone else will be able to explain this better....


----------



## escortmad79 (Mar 18, 2011)

Gone belly up with no word of warning!

In 2009 it went into administration & was sold to Snappy Design.

Joel (The original founder) is trying to set up a new site (pikfu).

Pissed off that, after putting money into expanding I've lost both of my sites without a word of warning & not so much as an apology! Not looking likely that it will return either! 

Luckily all my pictures are saved elsewhere online, on my hard drive & on discs, but all my write ups & links have been lost!! The pictures can be recovered luckily but the time & money I've put in can't be! :icon_evil


----------



## hydealfred (Mar 20, 2011)

escortmad79 said:


> Gone belly up with no word of warning!
> 
> In 2009 it went into administration & was sold to Snappy Design.
> 
> ...



Agree with you there - what I cant understand is that there has been no word anywhere as to what has happened to FP. PIKFU seems like it will be up and running over the next few days. Luckily all my shots are backed up to external hard drives but I fear more hours now of caption writing coming up.


----------



## V70 (Mar 20, 2011)

Shame that Wayback machine or Googles own cache didn't save any pages within Fotopic. When Imagestation closed down, they gave clients a good few months to log into the members are and retrieve anything they wanted.


----------



## escortmad79 (Mar 22, 2011)

Joel's trying his hardest to get hold of Snappy Design to find out what's going on with no success.

He's hoping there will be someway to recover the data lost


----------



## Zotez (Mar 22, 2011)

Was wondering this a few days ago when I was trying to access some urban exploration websites - I hope this can be sorted as I was hoping to make my own site!


----------



## hydealfred (Mar 23, 2011)

escortmad79 said:


> Joel's trying his hardest to get hold of Snappy Design to find out what's going on with no success.
> 
> He's hoping there will be someway to recover the data lost



This maybe of interest - it may help to explain the news blackout and total lack of info - it maybe a red herring but it is plausible - we shall see. 

https://www.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=2469105086&topic=34590&post=794121&r


----------



## Cruachan (Mar 23, 2011)

hydealfred said:


> This maybe of interest - it may help to explain the news blackout and total lack of info - it maybe a red herring but it is plausible - we shall see.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=2469105086&topic=34590&post=794121&r



Glad you like my little theory 

I think it quite probably *is* a red herring but it does seem to explain a lot of the somewhat strange aspects of the situation.

Mind you they could all be equally easily explained if the owners of Snappy Designs Ltd had simply cleared out the corporate bank account, switched off the servers and legged it!

J


----------



## hydealfred (Mar 23, 2011)

Hmm I don't know but there are some interesting comments being made on both - 

https://groups.google.com/group/for...read/d5a17a533c61690b/5fa48348191064da?hl=en&

http://groups.google.com/group/pikfu-users/browse_thread/thread/d11e7835cfb8fb4e

Time will tell I assume.


----------



## Cruachan (Mar 25, 2011)

The Archivist said:


> Server has been down for a couple of days now, no access to parent sites or any sign of official comment. the promotional facebook page is chaos ( http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2469105086&v=wall ).
> 
> Rumour is that they've gone bust, but without any communication from the company itself there's no way of knowing. The moral of all this is to back up your images regularly if you don't already - these are uncertain times.



As of this morning (25 Mar) the Facebook page has gone too. The administrator was complaining last night about receiving abusive texts and e-mails from people about Fotopic so I assume he simply closed it down.

J


----------



## hydealfred (Mar 25, 2011)

Fotopic.net - no longer appears in Google search - money wasted - but the worst thing, time and effort- time to start over


----------



## escortmad79 (Mar 31, 2011)

http://www.amateurphotographer.co.u...oing_into_liquidation_update_news_306622.html

Truth at last!!


----------



## hydealfred (Mar 31, 2011)

Well at least now we know - thats all I wanted all along just an explanation. Time now to start over with new sites - I dont relish the thought of this though.


----------



## escortmad79 (Apr 20, 2011)

Some news at last: http://www.fotopic.net/


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 21, 2011)

Kinda sucks for all those commercial peeps out there who have trusted Fotopic with what is essentially their livelihood.


----------



## V70 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hopefully the databases containing the tags and album text are saved too. 

Light at the end of the tunnel, just not a very bright one...


----------



## escortmad79 (Apr 26, 2011)

V70 said:


> Hopefully the databases containing the tags and album text are saved too.


They are


----------

